

Media Temple's stand on SOPA - btilly
http://weblog.mediatemple.net/2011/12/23/media-temples-stand-on-sopa/

======
benackles
I realize that GoDaddy has reversed their position on SOPA. However, to me and
to many others the damage has been done. I've been with Media Temple for a
couple of years now and have been extremely happy with the service and
support. On the other hand, GoDaddy has been nothing but disappointing. This
is just the culmination of 5 years of frustration.

We the consumer have enormous power over these rigid companies with interests
that aren't inline with their customers.

------
iamandrus
They really are an excellent company. I currently host my startup with them
and I couldn't be more pleased. Glad to see they're against SOPA as well.

~~~
grah4
I also agree. I've been with them for 10+ years and only had 2 or 3 issues
which were solved in a few hours. Great support and an excellent company.

~~~
fooandbarify
I was only with them for six months and after that time they managed to
irreversibly destroy _everything_ I had been working on, including the backups
I'd paid for. (They said that the backups were on a different server which
also happened to catastrophically fail at the same time...)

I want to love MediaTemple, and I agree that their support is excellent, and I
accept that terrible accidents happen, but I can never bring myself to use
them in a production environment ever again. (The project I was hosting with
them was in a sort of private beta, and although I had second backups of the
code I had very very foolishly trusted the Snapshot backups with _all_ my user
data. Lesson learned.)

Anyway, I'm just one dissenting data point in a giant sea of happy customers.
I don't mean to dissuade anyone from using MT--just please don't be any less
paranoid about their service than the rest.

